# Wheels, wheels, wheels.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I had some spare time so I went through all my spare wheels/rims/insulators and put some together..I have blind wheels, Pacific wheels, square ends, round ends, and Atlantic drive wheels.














permanent fix. I used CA in the past but JB Weld seems to do a better job, especially when the entire wheel set is broken down. The new insulators do require quite a bit of fitting though. The centers are very tight and you must sand them down or else you will split them, and they instantly become junk. However, the outside of the white insulators are loose, so you must eye ball them to get the perfectly centered.. Sorry for the poor pixs. These will go into my spare parts for various repairs.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, double post.Here's more.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

some more


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Last one. The white walls are truly nice and white. What I do is to "lap" them on a piece of sandpaper. That is, I turn them face down and move them into a figure 8 pattern.. This will enable them to get a good, level surface on them and it also removes a bit of the yellowing that's occurred






over time.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Spare rims and centers waiting for new insulators...Winter project.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Impressive, I do not have any spare wheels. There seems to be no Northern or 0-8-0 wheels in your repair inventory. Must mean you do not work on those engines as frequently as others.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Impressive, I do not have any spare wheels. There seems to be no Northern or 0-8-0 wheels in your repair inventory. Must mean you do not work on those engines as frequently as others.


You're right Tom.. I do have some NOS wheels for a Northern, but I have them squirreled away, SOMEWHERE,lol!.. I don't get many requests for Northern or switcher repairs.A good friend of mine has the 5 digit switcher, (21145), and I fooled around with that one, but I asked him to take it to a professional for repairs. He actually has 2 complete sets, one set was never run...and they 're not for sale, lol.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

The "lapping" idea to remove some yellowing is a good idea. What grit of sandpaper to not rough them up?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

shaker281 said:


> The "lapping" idea to remove some yellowing is a good idea. What grit of sandpaper to not rough them up?


220 or finer will work.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

flyernut said:


> 220 or finer will work.


Ok, I got some of that around. Thank you, as always.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

flyernut said:


> 220 or finer will work.


I'll have to remember this (220).

I see you've been putting your new tool (the other thread), to good use.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyerFan said:


> I'll have to remember this (220).
> 
> I see you've been putting your new tool (the other thread), to good use.


If you check back a few pictures, you'll see I have a bunch of wheels and center hubs still to do, but I have to wait until the "boss" pays my bill,lol.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just finished my last 2 wheel sets, at least that's all I want to do,lol.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I saw your pix. You've got more wheels then a Tires Plus store.


----------

